# Lee Quarry, Bacup



## Ibbots (9 Mar 2011)

Recently expanded my mtb horizons from thrashing round Rivington. local moors and Healy Nab, which are all on the doorstep, with recent trips to Llandegla and Cannock Chase. Have a free morning coming up and wondering if it's worth a trip to Lee Quarry (have Gisburn Forest in mind for when I've more time to travel).

Anyone been recently? Is it worth going for a couple of hours and is it viable if, inevitably, it's wet?

Cheers


----------



## Ticktockmy (9 Mar 2011)

Ibbots said:


> Recently expanded my mtb horizons from thrashing round Rivington. local moors and Healy Nab, which are all on the doorstep, with recent trips to Llandegla and Cannock Chase. Have a free morning coming up and wondering if it's worth a trip to Lee Quarry (have Gisburn Forest in mind for when I've more time to travel).
> 
> Anyone been recently? Is it worth going for a couple of hours and is it viable if, inevitably, it's wet?
> 
> Cheers



A vid on youtube, shows some of it and the young guy posts on here sometimes: http://www.youtube.com/user/tombikess#p/a


----------



## Ibbots (9 Mar 2011)

Ticktockmy said:


> A vid on youtube, shows some of it and the young guy posts on here sometimes: http://www.youtube.c...r/tombikess#p/a



Thanks for that, looks quite challenging!


----------



## Kestevan (10 Mar 2011)

I ventured over there just after Xmas while it was very icy. Some good routes looked to be laid out, but the ice stopped me risking my neck too much. There's some decent trails over the moor between lee quary and the other quarry (name escapes me at the mo ) less technical and more suitable for wet/icy conditions. Still rather exposed though for this time of year.


----------



## rusty bearing (10 Mar 2011)

You're thinking of Cragg Quarry. I was at Lee t'other day, its well worth a couple of hours but I thought some of the surfaces were a bit cut up and claggy mud reduced us to pushing up here and there , but you'll see what I mean if you go. The hardest part is getting up to it from the road at the bottom!
I did read somewhere that the cafe across the road is friendly too.


----------



## mickeydrippin60 (23 Apr 2011)

lee quarry is fun and it is excellent for getting your skills and tech you can do one continuous lap but there are lots of tracks to ride back up if you wanna do a bit again but ide take a bag up with cos the 1st hill is a bi*%@ lol


----------

